# What to do with common jars?



## jays emporium (Aug 27, 2009)

I went to an estate sale last night and they had about 300 old jars.  I went through all the boxes and picked out about 10 that I bought for $2.00 each.  The ones got were Masons Patent 1858, Boyd Mason and some Queen glass top jars.  The rest were Ball Ideal, Ball Mason, Ball Perfect Mason, Presto, Kerr Self Sealing, etc. quarts and pints.  
 As the estate sales here progress they go down on the prices.  First 25% off then 50% off then whatever you offer.  I know nobody is going to buy those common jars and I could probably get them for 10 cents each, but what would I do with them?  
 On our trip through the World's Longest Yard Sale I saw thousands of those kind of jars, usually about $5. each.  I see them in antique malls filled with buttons, marbles, thread spools, bottle caps, matchbooks, anything to try to sell a common jar.  
 Is there any market for those things at all or should I just let them haul the rest to the dump?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like you are struggling to decide how crafty you want to be!
 Keep in mind you may see those for sale cuz people sell them. Not all people are bottle people (most are not, actually), but they like the nostalgia. 
 Maybe offer to sell them to someone who sells stuff like that at the flea markets - or better yet, at a craft show. Stuff sells for more money at craft shows and gets a different crowd.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 27, 2009)

Better yet, food! 
 Jelly beans look nice, but who really needs to eat jellybeans.
 Chocolate is good if you sell them when it's cold. Extra Christmas money! (or cheap gifts!)


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 27, 2009)

You could go into the organic soy candle making business.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the black ones. 
 Ever have Bertie Botts Every Flavor Beans?


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 28, 2009)

Catch Fireflys[]..Psychodoodle..  I once got the anchovie flavored jelly bean..i wont even eat a normal jellybean after that one..Grass wasnt bad though felt like i was 2 and eating the lawn again[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 28, 2009)

WE KEEP POP CORN IN EM,BEANS ,WHATEVER. HAVE BOILED EM OUT GOT NEW LIDS AND USED THEM TO PICKLE EGGS,PEPPERS IN.JAMIE


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 28, 2009)

another idea


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> Catch Fireflys[]..Psychodoodle.. I once got the anchovie flavored jelly bean..i wont even eat a normal jellybean after that one..Grass wasnt bad though felt like i was 2 and eating the lawn again[]


 Yeah - some of those flavors are pretty nasty. I can't believe they actually made those nasty flavors for real. Wonder what their taste testers get paid and what they use to make the flavors... I can only think of one way to get earwax taste or grass taste. Sounds like someone with a Weasley twin personality probably decided to make them.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 28, 2009)

That estate sale is going to be 3 weekends long.  I think I'll just buy whatever blue jars are left at the end and the Ball Ideals with lids and offer about 10 cents per jar.  In the past I have sometimes paid 50 cents just for the glass lids for those jars.  I'll let them reduce the Ball Perfect Mason population by maybe one millionth of one percent.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2009)

How about pickled crawdaddies? []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks like Biology Class, Charlie!


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I live two miles away from a jelly belly factory.  They have some pretty strange flavors for sure, including booger flavor and vomit flavor.  My kids have tried both, sick freaks..........


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Lobey, you really should try to stop being such a rude jerk.  You seem like such a lonely pathetic man, maybe you were picked on as a little kid or abused in some other way, I don't know, but most people come on this forum to engage in friendly conversation and don't appreciate your rude and abnoxious behavior.  One thread was already deleted today because of your behavior, why don't you just take a pill and relax.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: jays emporium
> 
> I went to an estate sale last night and they had about 300 old jars.  I went through all the boxes and picked out about 10 that I bought for $2.00 each.  The ones got were Masons Patent 1858, Boyd Mason and some Queen glass top jars.  The rest were Ball Ideal, Ball Mason, Ball Perfect Mason, Presto, Kerr Self Sealing, etc. quarts and pints.
> As the estate sales here progress they go down on the prices.  First 25% off then 50% off then whatever you offer.  I know nobody is going to buy those common jars and I could probably get them for 10 cents each, but what would I do with them?
> ...


 
 Do you have access to a Red Book (for fruit jars?) - because what I have come to know is that the smallest thing can make such a difference in price.  If not look at the embossing...any misspelled (error) jars are good...or commemerative jars or special made (like having Hahne & Co) on the base...of course colors...but if you could get your hands on one of those books you could take it with you.  Here's a link to a Ball jar specific forum that has pics etc and would be helpful...or if you could go by and get some pics maybe something would stand out...
http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/

 On ebay they group 6-12 BPM jars together and surprisingly they sell well...

 I've always thought it was cool to screw the lids to wood or under a cabinet and then fill the jars with screws, nuts, bolts, nails, etc., and you just screw/unscrew to get what you want...in the meantime they look really cool hanging there (especially for a jar collector)...just a thought!

 Gosh, wish I could come across a sale with tons of jars like that (and it lasts for 3 weeks!)...congrats!  Post some pics when you get a chance!  

 Have fun,
 Tinna


----------



## Ghostrider (Oct 24, 2009)

When I first started out I bought common jars for a good deal just because I didn't have one like it yet. You have to start collecting somewhere and for me ebay for a buck plus shipping was great. I now too have lots of common jars. I fill them with goodies and give them away as gifts. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's an idea for you --- how about canning some nice fruit & veggies in them?  Green beans look great in blue jars, you know.  Plus, have you priced a case of canning jars lately?  -Tammy


----------



## cordilleran (Oct 25, 2009)

Frequently one can get the blue-green mason jars for a buck apiece in thrift stores. I picked up bushel baskets' full of these canning jars in North Dakota where the number of 85-plus aged folks is perhaps highest in the nation. Occasionally I would score a Cohansey or Queen canning jars in a box full of commons each for a buck.

 The commons hold up well for putting up menudo or salsa verde despite being 70-plus years-old. Because I give much of my home-canned goodies to others, the jars serve as a special bonus to the recipient. Little known secret: if looking for antiques, the northern Plains is the place to go for auctions and thrifty desirables. Nort' Dakotans are a frugal lot and view old things as just so much extra baggage.


----------

